# Cyclogest



## bali08 (Mar 10, 2010)

HI,


I have been using cyclogest ( through the back door ) until my transfer,
but was told to change it to front door after transfer....
I am finding front door so so messy and think half of it is coming or ends up in my pants ( sorry for crude description)


does it matter if i switch to back door ? or should i try to continue from the front


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is whatever you prefer. The rectum is much less messy in terms of leakage and just as good for absorption.


----------



## bali08 (Mar 10, 2010)

thank you hopeful hazel,
i ve started doing morning front, evenings back , just to break it up a bit!


----------

